# Free dehydrated food samples just pay S&H



## h3joe (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, This is a great company I tried out. They have samples to try and a marketing system that allows us to get cash and free food for signing up and telling others about their products. I have tried most of their food and it good. Here is the site 
eFoods Global - Saving Families One Meal At A Time


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I always wonder when post number 1 is pushing a product. They want $10 S&H for a few sample meals. It might be worth it if the samples are big enough, but I think it can be shipped for less than 1/2 of that amount. Freeze dried and dehydrated stuff is pretty small and light weight. If anyone else gets it let us know how it is. $10 will get me 50# of potatoes and $14 gets 50# of rice. I'll buy local for now.


----------

